# Christmas Worzel Gummidge



## Hugh (Dec 29, 2021)

Last night's episode was a real joy.  A true return to form (that's if the form ever went away).

Highly recommended for catching up on your iplayer.







_"After a raging thunderstorm, a flock of rare choughs turn up at Scatterbrook Farm. Keen to seize the opportunity of scaring such a rarely sighted bird, Worzel enlists the help of Susan and John. But their plans are soon scuppered once word of the choughs gets around and a group of avid twitchers move in before he's even had his chance.

To make matters worse, the twitchers' arrival forces Mr B to come to face to face with his old birdwatching rival, Lee Dangerman. With the twitchers refusing to leave, can the children come up with a plan to help scare the choughs and save Worzel and Mr B from embarrassment?"_









						Worzel Gummidge Twitchers - British Comedy Guide
					

A guide to Twitchers, an episode of Worzel Gummidge.




					www.comedy.co.uk


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 29, 2021)

Hugh said:


> Last night's episode was a real joy.



Not that there was any danger of my not watching it, but I'm happy to hear this!


----------



## nixie (Dec 29, 2021)

Not currently at home, visiting my dad for a few days. Will be on my viewing list soon as I get home.


----------



## Hugh (Dec 29, 2021)

I was a little disappointed with the Guy Forks episode, though I liked Guy Forks himself.  Somehow it felt more lightweight than previous encounters.  Last night's hit the spot for me.


----------



## nixie (Jan 2, 2022)

I was impressed by the twitcher episode and absolutely adored the Calliope Jane one. Have to say I've developed a soft spot for Earthy.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 3, 2022)

I liked both (though the birder in me couldn't help grumbling at a few bits of the twitcher episode). I did think sometimes it could be paced a bit tighter: not the countryside stuff but the "busy" scenes, which sometimes seemed to be going on a bit long for no purpose. But that's a minor criticism. Otherwise there's nothing else on TV like it, and I look forward to more.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 3, 2022)

HareBrain said:


> Otherwise there's nothing else on TV like it, and I look forward to more.


Absolutely.  It's been easily my favourite viewing.


----------



## nixie (Jan 3, 2022)

Hugh said:


> Absolutely.  It's been easily my favourite viewing.


Yep, it appeals to our inner child.

When they first announced a new Worzel, I was ready to hate it, no changing heads, no mention of tea and cake, sacrilege, won't be a patch on Jon Pertwee.
Was I wrong, for me it surpasses the original, it really is a joy to watch.

My one complaint? Deserves more viewing time, not the occasional special.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 3, 2022)

nixie said:


> My one complaint? Deserves more viewing time, not the occasional special.


Ideally yes, but I worry it'd get diluted if too frequent, given it's mainly written (I think) and directed by Mackenzie Crook.  It's asking a lot for one person to be consistently brilliant.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 3, 2022)

Enjoyed both eps too. Had to watch on catch-up as had no idea they were on. And I agree with @nixie about Earthy.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 4, 2022)

I love the scene where Earthy gives out medals.


----------

